# Buck Townsend II



## ponyboync (Apr 27, 2010)

Anybody hear of or know anything about Buck Townsend II gas stoves?  Any good?  Propane?  Vent free?  etc.
Any comments are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 28, 2010)

was an ok unit. was better after buck sold the design to heatnglo
it changed to the vienna, then the tiara, all mods to the townsend...

overall, i was never impressed with buck gas units *(thier woodstoves are tanks...)

i probably have old hard copies of the townsend manual(when owned by heatnglo...)


----------



## ponyboync (Apr 28, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks for the information.  Given all those changes, how old would the newest Townsend II be?  I'm looking to purchase one that looks to be in good shape.  Doesn't look too old.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 28, 2010)

sometime late 90's would be my guess... i was installing them pre 2000 under heatnglo (we sold a lot of different units back then, my memory is foggy!)
the rating plate should have date of saftey testing, and manufacture


----------



## ponyboync (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll check it out.  Thanks again.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 28, 2010)

No problem, just happy to see threads in It's a Gas!!
good luck


----------

